# Wisconsin Hedgehog Hatchery



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi all, 
I was wondering if anyone has heard of the Wisconsin Hedgehog Hatchery breeders, and what your experiences were like with her (Kelly). 
Thanks very much!


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

Is she out of Sussex, WI?


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

The name sounds more like a mass breeding place similar to chicken or fish hatcheries, I raise my eyebrow at that :| ...Have never heard of it, and she may be a retired breeder for all we know.
If you are looking for a WI breeder, here is good webside (Wi is on the bottom) that has other USDA licenced breeders, organized by states (that's how I found my breeder).
http://www.hedgehogbreeders.org/usa.html


----------



## Claire12491 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm not sure if it's Sussex, but it's somewhere within the Milwaukee area. And yeah, the name sounded shady to me. I always have a breeder at home in Chicago who I can get in touch with if I want to get another hedgie. I just thought I'd ask for opinions


----------



## Kizzynicole (Mar 5, 2013)

If it is the Sussex one I would be wary because they put their babies on Craigslist all the time. They don't use that name though so maybe it is not them. I also don't know if other breeders on here put their babies on Craigslist, but something about that just doesn't seem right. Also, I cannot seem to find a website for them to be able to see pictures of the parents, babies, other info, etc. Have you found one and I just have sucky searching skills? I have not heard of this breeder or really many breeders here in Wisconsin. If you really wanted to know though you could maybe contact the HWS rescue contact in Janesville and maybe she would know? Otherwise just stick to the one in Chicago, Wisconsin seems to have a LOT of craigslist hedgies and some babies from "breeders" that don't give much info about themselves.


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

I have never seen Licenced breeders on Craigslist. All breeders I've seen on there are not USDA licenced (when I was first looking, i kept asking people if i saw something on Craigslist). Most say they happened to have a hedgehog that had babies and didn't want them. Or they are adult hedgehogs and the owner trying to get rid of it. And just in case they are licenced, that does not mean they are good breeders. 

I'd get to know the breeder (through their websites and stuff) before deciding on getting a hedgehog from that breeder. Some breeders just want money and don't put TLC in raising their adults or taming the babies, let alone proper health care. 

When first learning about hedgehogs, I really payed close attention to Wisconsin, because that's where I am from and am most familar with the northern part.


----------



## Kellymf22 (Nov 13, 2012)

I am the breeder of this thread. We have just began for the first time in 15 years. We do not fit the USDA requirements for a license bc of our number of females. We are a small hobby breeder w our small breeding room open to all adopters. We've used Craigslist by exhaustion bc of computer issues. Craigslistvis a medium; so is a personal website. An informed adopter will make their informed decision based on visiting the breeder. Not what the net says. 
As for a website, we just started and had one completed when our computers, phones, tablets were hacked into- passwords and work erased destroying everything we'd accomplished. So, no, not a puppy mill lol we have had 2 litters! LizardGirl, we emailed back and forth about one of my just adopted female babies giving birth unexpectedly. (Bought pregnant from LICENSED breeder) and u helped me thru it. Shortly thereafter my devices were erased for the 1 st time and had no wifi 4 over a month. That was when we HAD to use Craigslist bc we hadn't anticipated that litter. Then, our planned litter occurred shortly after our computer issue erasing our almost complete site. 
As this forum states in another thread, licensed breeders don't equate good ones and vice versa. We epitomize good breeding and have HH experience of over 15 years. So before you jump to slander, check the actual breeder out because u don't require a license to have 3 females breeding. 
Our website is back in the making but we are having severe issues w security w a neighborhood hacker whom we are trying to get dealt w. All our hogs have pedigrees, you can get one at time of purchase- websites aren't a law just a marketing tool. Just bc some breeders have sites doesn't suggest smaller breeders who don't are of diff caliber. 
Thanks for your time,
Kelly


----------



## Kellymf22 (Nov 13, 2012)

Chihirolee3 said:


> The name sounds more like a mass breeding place similar to chicken or fish hatcheries, I raise my eyebrow at that :| ...Have never heard of it, and she may be a retired breeder for all we know.
> If you are looking for a WI breeder, here is good webside (Wi is on the bottom) that has other USDA licenced breeders, organized by states (that's how I found my breeder).
> http://www.hedgehogbreeders.org/usa.html


Okay and I need to address the ignorance toward the word hedgehog "hatchery ". As a double major in English, the names a funny play on words / existential metaphor based off hedgehogs rolling and unrolling out of balls and that symbolizing "hatching". It's a cute play on hedgehogs uniqueness not evidence of a link between mass fish breeding operation. Fish hatch out of an egg. Hedgehogs hatch out of a ball-- ha ha, it's supposed to be cute.


----------

